# whats up with our signatures?



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## alidsl (Dec 14, 2009)

Hadrian you B******


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 14, 2009)

Some member got pissed when I removed their sig (it played continious sounds) and now has nothing better to do then change my sig & avatar as well as everyones here.


----------



## .Darky (Dec 14, 2009)

Huh? Oh, I see..


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 14, 2009)

Methinks he should be fired.
after all, jph and pucthejoker did.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 14, 2009)

Who was it?


----------



## Sstew (Dec 14, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Methinks he should be fired.
> after all, jph and pucthejoker did.



+1 Agreed


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 14, 2009)

Just ignore it, they're trying to call some kind of commotion all will be fine soon.

Its not staff I assure you.


----------



## madtamski (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry about complaining Hadrian...didn't realise someone else did it!


----------



## alidsl (Dec 14, 2009)

Noo not the trap card


----------



## madtamski (Dec 14, 2009)

So a nice bit of hacking is going on?

Are our accounts safe?  Kinda dodgy if you ask me.

Was it some sort of SQL Inject from a dodgy sig then?


----------



## cearp (Dec 14, 2009)

lol i fixed mine


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

Wait, so it isn't Hadrian?  That's a bit scary then...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 14, 2009)

madtamski said:
			
		

> So a nice bit of hacking is going on?
> 
> Are our accounts safe?  Kinda dodgy if you ask me.
> 
> ...


for now.


----------



## Law (Dec 14, 2009)

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm316/HenryDaGreat/

Wonder how many google hits I'll get with that username.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 14, 2009)

butthurt member is butthurt


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Good thing I noticed quickly. It began after I posted in The random post game, and a Photobucket message appeared.


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 14, 2009)

hehe sounds cool to me

W8 i dont have a trap card, im sure its a magic card xD


----------



## alidsl (Dec 14, 2009)

@Madtamski: That's a good point, it was since Hadrian changed his sig to the trap card


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 14, 2009)

Of course he must realize that now I must destroy him.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 14, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Wait, so it isn't Hadrian?  That's a bit scary then...


Don't worry, accounts & details are safe.


----------



## Davess (Dec 14, 2009)

The hell?

Edit:

Who the hell did that :/


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like this dude also has eBay.  Let's go buy his cheapest item and find out where he lives.

Seems like you can fix it.  But what sucks is I don't remember the URL for my sig image, so it's gone forever.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Costello enters*


APRIL FOOOOOOO***!


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fine, but I'm also wondering on how it happened.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 14, 2009)

> 14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users) 	
12 Members: Minox_IX, jphriendly, unknownsoul, Antoligy, ProtoKun7, Law, *shaunj66*, neokingster, madtamski, ZeWarrior, luke_c, .Darky

Fix it shaun.


----------



## madtamski (Dec 14, 2009)

So does it get reset when you re-post?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 14, 2009)

@playallday that is presuming, of course, that it is his photobucket account


----------



## madtamski (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmmm....my new sig just became blank....


----------



## cearp (Dec 14, 2009)

no. unless they re-hack


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like everyone's sig has been reset.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've removed signatures from view on the v3 skin while we sort this issue out. You're also unable to modify your signature in your control panel for the time being.


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

shaunj66 always fixes things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was less then 15 minutes until staff came to fix it.  Not bad.


----------



## madtamski (Dec 14, 2009)

So I take it sigs have now been disabled?

*edit* ok I see they have!


----------



## alidsl (Dec 14, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I've removed signatures from view on the v3 skin while we sort this issue out. You're also unable to modify your signature in your control panel for the time being.


All hail

BTW can you tell us who it was?


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks good, I get a "Your signature is too long." error when I try to change my sig.

+1 to the staff.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

This got to be a hot thread faster than _anything_ I've seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I reset mine to its previous settings just before they were deactivated


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> This got to be a hot thread faster than _anything_ I've seen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, everyone jumped on it really, really fast!

Lucky, I need to go find a new sig now.


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 14, 2009)

yeh i guna have to find a gud sig now, damn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wana no who it is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they cud be dangerous


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> I wana no who it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, if he put a java or flash virus in there everyone would have gotten it.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

There might be the archive of signatures, maybe they'll be restored to normal.


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> There might be the archive of signatures, maybe they'll be restored to normal.


Oops then, because I changed mine to "test." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mine is long gone.

Off topic: I'm really spamming this topic!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

i wanted to change my sig anyway


----------



## yobemal (Dec 14, 2009)

EDIT: never mind. 

And F'u hadrian


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2009)

The fortress GBAtemp was attacked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope it will be fixed soon.

And what the hell is Antoligy writing? He's marked as writing a reply since 5 minutes ago.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I searched for the quote I had in mine, then added it just in time.
I'm just wondering how it could've been done to everyone, if it wasn't the staff


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 14, 2009)

yay were part of Gbatemp history, we were part of the sig stealing cover-up, hadrian just got jealous of all the gud sigs and so stole them for his own uses


----------



## madtamski (Dec 14, 2009)

You do know that if they could change our sigs, and the exploit is not crushed soon, that he/she could move on to our ava's?

I do have have faith in the staff's skills here though, they'll close this fucker down.

[email protected] post above


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> The fortress GBAtemp was attacked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1, I had the same thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good thing I was online.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 14, 2009)

Atleast I still have my avatar


----------



## luke_c (Dec 14, 2009)

Is my sig still here...
EDIT: Gone


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

madtamski said:
			
		

> You do know that if they could change our sigs, and the exploit is not crushed soon, that he/she could move on to our ava's?
> 
> I do have have faith in the staff's skills here though, they'll close this fucker down.
> 
> ...


Now that I think about it, I stole mine from Brain so I can just steal it again!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Atleast I still have my avatar



don't give them ideas...


----------



## Davess (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank Hadrian

Thats what i get on Lite

also i get (this photo has been removed Photobucket)
Thank hadrian

Edit:

Who the fuck hate Hadrian so much?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 14, 2009)

This is all so confusing.
I can't even remember my old sig.




I want this user brought to justice. Let's beat him up after class!!!!


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Atleast I still have my avatar


Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 14, 2009)

Omg someone changed alidsl's avatar to a silly dancin banana..... oh w8 nvm false alarm


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Is my sig still here...
> EDIT: Gone
> 
> 
> ...



Somehow, I thought you did


----------



## alidsl (Dec 14, 2009)

Tis a cool sig actually


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

I still think Hadrian might have done it, since his sig was the first one to show that image.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 14, 2009)

I worked forever on my Avatar! If he takes that too I will take his life!


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 14, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> I still think Hadrian might have done it, since his sig was the first one to show that image.



So i was right, hardrian no need to get jealous, we can make u 1 if ya want


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, spelling fail by me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oops, I let my did I say I stole it from him?  I meant to say he stole it from me!


----------



## alidsl (Dec 14, 2009)

Community project for Hadrian


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I worked forever on my Avatar! If he takes that too I will take his life!
> Save it to your computer...
> 
> QUOTE(playallday @ Dec 14 2009, 09:31 PM) I still think Hadrian might have done it, since his sig was the first one to show that image.


I wondered too, but Hadrian said someone he reprimanded was annoyed...

We'll find out the truth


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 14, 2009)

Are we allowed our old signatures back?


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Community project for Hadrian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Signatures will come back soon, but I'm not sure if we have a backup database of them.  I think we have a backup of the whole site, but I'm not sure.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 14, 2009)

This is what happened

then he invaded our internetzz


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Actually, thinking about it, Hadrian claimed his was changed too.

And post already Antoligy!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 14, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> I still think Hadrian might have done it, since his sig was the first one to show that image.


lol if it was me I'd be banned by now.


----------



## madtamski (Dec 14, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> I still think Hadrian might have done it, since his sig was the first one to show that image.



Don't think so, I believe he was the one who was first hit by this exploit.

It may have been activated when a user replied to a thread, or quoted an affected post.


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 14, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> This is what happened
> 
> then he invaded our internetzz



No even worse, HE INVADED THE INTERTUBEZ


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 14, 2009)

Testing Sig.

-------------------------


----------



## alidsl (Dec 14, 2009)

@Hadrian: No you got rid of the cat


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 14, 2009)

For a trap, this actually kinda fun.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 14, 2009)

Regarding backups of signatures = we do have multiple backups, but one that would include signatures as well might be reaching back quite far, so they might be out-dated. But we'll see... First priority is to fix the exploit used.

Please don't accuse Hadrian... Of course it wasn't him!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 14, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The people that suspect it was you are obviously massive retards.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 14, 2009)

I suspect Domination


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would anyone _dare_ ban you?


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 14, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeh i never suspected him

* runs away to edit his previous posts *


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## Davess (Dec 14, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

Retards is a mean term use mentally happy


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 14, 2009)

wtf damn, where is my sig?
hadrian protect your honor or you will be crushed by humility, 
judge about that b#*ta$% who've done this shit


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Antoligy has supposedly been posting for nearly half an hour...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2009)

WTF why do people care so much about Hadrian now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was the GBAtemp early April Fool's Joke, idiots. How can you not see that? The staff just takes a teambuilding retreat in late March to early April and they wanted to throw in a gag before hand.

Duuuh....


----------



## madtamski (Dec 14, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> First priority is to fix the exploit used.
> 
> Please don't accuse Hadrian... Of course it wasn't him!



I would first investigate any new files present in the folders where the site allows user uploads.

This happened to me on a Forum I once ran, and it was caused by a file uploaded to our "Images" folder that the hacker could invoke from a web browser.


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 14, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Antoligy has supposedly been posting for nearly half an hour...



he's sayin some big ?


----------



## alidsl (Dec 14, 2009)

I want him to get Protokuns Avatar

BTW Sig test



--------------------------
See what I did there


----------



## cearp (Dec 14, 2009)

maybe he just left the reply box open? lol?....
i don't care about this, i don't have an avatar or a signature


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raulpica (Dec 14, 2009)

If it was Hadrian's fault, we would have sexy pictures of Shaun in every sig, now


----------



## Elritha (Dec 14, 2009)

Damn it. Terrorists have infiltrated GBATemp and are causing havoc.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm... this it going to make the fastest growing thread ever


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I want him to get Protokuns Avatar
> 
> BTW Sig test
> 
> ...









And yes, I C WUT YOU DID THAR


----------



## Minox (Dec 14, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> If it was Hadrian's fault, we would have sexy pictures of Shaun in every sig, now


 I would have used penises
 lolyea
 I'd imagine
 That is how you can tell if it was me doing shadey doings...that or Ghostbuster the place up


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 14, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> If it was Hadrian's fault, we would have sexy pictures of Shaun in every sig, now



Hmm or maybe tht picture of Toni in his sexy pants


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmm...Minox's tag claims he's an undercover spy


----------



## raulpica (Dec 14, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toni has had his part of fame, we want Shaun now


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 14, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't give them idea's


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey, tj! Your sig's still scared of me I see?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 14, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Hey, tj! Your sig's still scared of me I see?


this new one is seemingly
you can see that on the lite skin


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still on v3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The staff'll sort this in no time


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 14, 2009)

what the crap is going on in here?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> what the crap is going on in here?


Haven't you been paying attention? Sigs are down.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 14, 2009)

so there's a hack to hack in and change sigs? so wheres the hack that hacks in and makes you a mod and where can i get it


----------



## UnseenHero (Dec 14, 2009)

wow i just spent minutes of my life reading this whole thread and i fell bad for all of you who forgot your sigs mine is 2sentences i never forgot ...... well then i guess i must use a my card that stops trap cards ..ha owned....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> so there's a hack to hack in and change sigs? so wheres the hack that hacks in and makes you a mod and where can i get it


+1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so quoting that when sigs are back.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 14, 2009)

IPB security isn't worth a shit.  I used to go to this forum where a hacker managed to make *every* member an admin.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> IPB security isn't worth a ****.  I used to go to this forum where a hacker managed to make *every* member an admin.









If they were quick enough, they could've banned the _real_ admins


----------



## UnseenHero (Dec 14, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that is smart but of course hacker don't think before they act or else they wouldn't be caught


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 14, 2009)

Interesting to note that the hacker used html...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 14, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes we would have been free! 



Spoiler



to cause chaos. 1st thing i would have done was head to the 360 forum and annoy every1 with rrod threads


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 14, 2009)

pff the best choice is to remove the server from the internet and delete all the crappy code


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> pff the best choice is to remove the server from the internet and delete all the crappy code


Don't suggest that the 'temp should go offline, even temporarily


----------



## House Spider (Dec 14, 2009)

I blame this on a person.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

WarioN64 said:
			
		

> I blame this on a person.
> You being this vague on the other related threads makes me suspicious...
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, wasn't there a user that had HTML in their username earlier? Mentioned in the shoutbox...


----------



## House Spider (Dec 14, 2009)

Its you or Tempbot.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 14, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> pff the best choice is to remove the server from the internet and delete all the crappy code



bye


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 14, 2009)

I didn't notice that until now. Dammit, I don't have a backup of my sig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Deja vu. Probably just tired.


----------



## House Spider (Dec 14, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> nitrostemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking that.


----------



## Super Mario (Dec 14, 2009)

So they replaced your signature with what? Or did they just mess up the layout?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 14, 2009)

"You Activated My Trap Card"
LOL WUT!?!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMP SIG
DJ91990 Approves of YayMii's English Pokemon HG/SS Translaion!
DJ91990 wants 7th Dragon completely in English! Help Rastsan out people! Go Ratsan! Get 7th Dragon English Translation Done! YAY!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 14, 2009)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> "You Activated My Trap Card"
> LOL WUT!?!


yeah wtf is that?


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 14, 2009)

What happened to all the suspicion and random accusations? I was starting to enjoy Cluedo special "who-the-f*ck-stole-my-sig?" edition


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> What happened to all the suspicion and random accusations? I was starting to enjoy Cluedo special "who-the-****-stole-my-sig?" edition


Heh, for once, the Butlerdrian didn't do it


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 14, 2009)

Something about "it was the butler with his advanced hacking skills in the GBAtemp fourm" doesn't sound right


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Congratulations, you've killed the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it was so beautiful...


----------



## cearp (Dec 14, 2009)

*thankfully killed this thread


----------



## Hybris (Dec 14, 2009)

So no signatures as of now ?
I keep trying to edit my signature, and is says too long .
D=
Sorry to post for no reason .


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 14, 2009)

GBATemp Lite still has this bull****.. :\


----------



## cearp (Dec 14, 2009)

at least i now know what to have as my signature


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> GBATemp Lite still has this bull****.. :\


Hey, your right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

OK, now the sig says "thank Hadrian" as well as the image!  I really don't think it's Hadrian anymore.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 14, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> ZeWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says "Thank Hadrian" because the guy which did this had a annoying sig which made sounds, and Hadrian removed it.

The guy felt butthurt and changed first Hadrian's sig, then everyone's.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 14, 2009)

How come I can't change it back to GBATemp v3 though? It doesn't do anything. Doesn't refresh to change or anything. What the hell, shaun? Do you know what could be the cause :S


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

Do we have a name for the guy yet?

Copy of what the sig code shows for me:
CODE[BR][/BR]thank Hadrian


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 14, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 18 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and* 1 Anonymous Users*)
> 17 Members: playallday, mthrnite, raulpica, Psyfira, Rayder, Law, Sappoide, jgu1994, ZeWarrior, SkankyYankee, madtamski, rich333, Makar8000, shaunj66, joshuatm, ProtoKun7, YoshiKart



Suspicious. Very suspicious. >_>


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This whole thing is suspicious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After this thing is done with, we should move this to the EoF so we can have some fun!

EDIT: Yay, 10 pages of crap!


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry about the mess folks. Be patient, we're working on it.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 14, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure this guy's ass was promptly banned by staff, so that anonymous is probably not him


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Sorry about the mess folks. Be patient, we're working on it.


GBAtemp != patient.

Think Zelda and R4.  Ring a bell? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But really, thanks for the hard work.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2009)

--------------


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh dear, some people have *way* too much free time. I've just finished reading a bunch of tabs I opened a few hours ago and figured something was amiss. 

Afterthought: could've chosen a nicer picture


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2009)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Oh dear, some people have *way* too much free time. I've just finished reading a bunch of tabs I opened a few hours ago and figured something was amiss.
> 
> Afterthought: could've chosen a nicer picture


Hell yeah, I've been sitting at my computer since this thing broke out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol, it wasn't that bad...  I think he used GIMP.


----------



## Rayder (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmm....I just discovered all this going on less than an hour ago.  Goes to show how little I've been on lately......."Da rEALz" (real life) has been calling lately. 

I have a backup of my little sig pic, but I probably won't add back everything I had in my sig when they come back online.  You know, all those GBAtemp sponsor links and stuff.

Apparently Hadrian ticked-off some script kiddie.


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2009)

Go Hadrian! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We should thank this guy, most of us needed to clean out our sigs anyway.


----------



## EverlongNDS (Dec 15, 2009)

im laughing my ass off, my sig sucked BIG time xD

at least,now its funny  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Posts merged*


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 *Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: EverlongNDS


O.O could it be?


----------



## cearp (Dec 15, 2009)

lol no.
or.... lol.. yes!


----------



## YayMii (Dec 15, 2009)

SHIT
I LOST MY AWESOME SIG!!!

(looks on Google cache if sigs show there)
Aw crap... it's not there.

And I can't even change my sig to something...



			
				Tombstone said:
			
		

> R.I.P. Siggy
> The Signature Iguana
> Age: 2-3 months
> Got murdered by a Hadrian impersonator


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 15, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Hmm....I just discovered all this going on less than an hour ago.  Goes to show how little I've been on lately......."Da rEALz" (real life) has been calling lately.
> 
> I have a backup of my little sig pic, but I probably won't add back everything I had in my sig when they come back online.  You know, all those GBAtemp sponsor links and stuff.
> 
> Apparently Hadrian ticked-off some script kiddie.



Wow, the script kiddie deleted everyone's sigs...that's a huge blow to the site. Gbatemp may have to go down for a week to fix this mess


----------



## cearp (Dec 15, 2009)

(hey i'm not a script kiddie!   uhoh..)
i'm just thankful that this is all that happened.
since if there was some exploit (if that is how they did it) then now it is known and it can be fixed!
at least the site wasn't hacked or something. lol... nintendo did it....


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 15, 2009)

The Temp masters are working on a solution right now.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 15, 2009)

Luckily I had nothing but 2 characters in my sig


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 15, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Wow, the script kiddie deleted everyone's sigs...that's a huge blow to the site. Gbatemp may have to go down for a week to fix this mess


they need better security! no biggy for me i got all my userbars stored on this computer i can easily add them back.


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2009)

Damn, and I just finished a new sig... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 15, 2009)

wat


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 15, 2009)

I like it this way.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 15, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I like it this way.


i do too it stops the fuzzy kittens!


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like it.

---


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 15, 2009)

test test, let me check my sig

edit: darn, looks like my sig is gone, o well D:


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> test test, let me check my sig
> 
> edit: darn, looks like my sig is gone, o well D:


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=108982


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like the whole "R.I.P. Hadrian's sig" now applies to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










-------------------






			
				cracker said:
			
		

> Shoplifting is totally different than warez! Because you don't have an IP address when you shoplift...
> QUOTE(Bladexdsl @ Dec 14 2009, 10:08 PM) so there's a hack to hack in and change sigs? so wheres the hack that hacks in and makes you a mod and where can i get it


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 15, 2009)

mine still won't let me add my userbars


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> so their working again?


Look closely...
:/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 15, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at ProtoKun7


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go quote his reply.


----------



## Domination (Dec 15, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at where the post edited message is at...

He just added it into his post himself.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 15, 2009)

you sneaky lil...


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 15, 2009)

Damn i hate these fuckers they got nothing better to do:
"oh im a wimp and a dickhead and since i have nothing better to do ill go hack a site with my mommy!"
this is annoying


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

Damn! I loved my signature....now those hackers are gonna get a little TEMPMAS present from me.....


----------



## zeromac (Dec 15, 2009)

Fuck this shit lol im gone from here for like 3 hours and this happens xD


----------



## Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

Sucks, man. My siggy was epic.

And it seems that Google and similar have been unable to cache signatures. Oh well.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 15, 2009)

Bleh, wish my Gamertag wasnt in my sig, bet im gonna get alot of scam and phishing related messages soon >_>. Though im glad its information is completely different.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2009)

Me signatures gone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not cool


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Damn i hate these fuckers they got nothing better to do:
> "oh im a wimp and a dickhead and since i have nothing better to do ill go hack a site with my mommy!"
> this is annoying








 go rocky


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 15, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also i changed my password just incase that guy without a dick trys to log in and steal mine


----------



## zeromac (Dec 15, 2009)

Signature system offline?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Signature system offline?


From what I can tell, yup. I have been trying to revert mine all night as well as now in the morning >.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 15, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probally for our safety, if they did it once, theres always the chance of them coming back. Still, whoever hacked us must have absolutely no life at all. 

(Though, i cant help but see a bit of irony in it, a hacking site getting hacked)


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 15, 2009)

Noooo
Hadrian post attack 
No seriously what is it.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2009)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you might be right.
Poor little bastard with nothing better to do. And I do see the irony in that as well


----------



## apd (Dec 15, 2009)

Nevermind your shitty sigs my account has been compromised as in password and my email compromised.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2009)

apd said:
			
		

> Nevermind your shitty sigs my account has been compromised as in password and my email compromised.


Aye, I didn't get an email, but really now everyone on this site runs a risk of our accounts being compromised because of this fuck with no life
I'm just glad all my passwords are different for every site I am on or I would be really freaked.
I am going to change my email to an email I don't use just in case they come back


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 15, 2009)

what how did when this ever happen and why would they for us and who for then?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> what how did when this ever happen and why would they for us and who for then?


I messaged Hadrian himself, who sent me to his post. It said that he removed some member's signature because it played some continues sound and the guy got pissed and hacked the site for it and because of that he removed everyone's signatures and even hacked into some of the accounts on here as well.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 15, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> .:Crimonite:. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So yeah, some idiot did all this and they locked the signatures, I am guessing it's just in case the guy returns.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 15, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> .:Crimonite:. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*shifty eyes*


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> *shifty eyes*


Yeah, I pretty much changed everything on my account just in case as well.
I have to remember when I get home to tell my boy friend to do the same thing.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 15, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> .:Crimonite:. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your boyfriend also a gay little cat boy?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nien, he is a gay big dog boy, lol


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 15, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> .:Crimonite:. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what was this annoying little tune that has wreaked such havok anyways?


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 15, 2009)

whaaaat O.o sigs have gone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only just got mine ¬¬


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 15, 2009)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> whaaaat O.o sigs have gone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm.... somebodys a bit slow.....


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 15, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haven't visited for a few days ¬¬


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 15, 2009)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> .:Crimonite:. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fair enough. i just thought the last 12 pages of thread would have explained it to you.

EDIT: anyways, be back later guys. its 1:00am here and i need some sleep.


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 15, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh that 12 page's of the answer doesnt make it fully clear, better to ask


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 15, 2009)

My stupid password got hacked.


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 15, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> My stupid password got hacked.



Im sure ul be ok jakob, but as i and many other have, change ur passwords and stuff for safety if u haven't already

Hope Costello and Shaun capture this guy/girl so we can torture them


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear, I'll make that bastard burn in the flames of hell. How dare he hack the temp, that friggin little shit from a closet.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

When that *expletive* is caught...ill be  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and he'll be


----------



## dashkiller (Dec 15, 2009)

Maybe put some word up for users to change their passes? I just did.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2009)

dashkiller said:
			
		

> Maybe put some word up for users to change their passes? I just did.


All users that were compromised were sent emails. If you didn't get an email, you're probably in the clear.
Of course it's not going to hurt anything to change your password, it's actually a good practice to change 'em once in a while anyway.


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 15, 2009)

dashkiller said:
			
		

> Maybe put some word up for users to change their passes? I just did.



Prob make people panic, the people affected have been contacted and im sure everyone else, and im pretty sure the affected will be fine, Costello, Shaun and the rest of staff are on the case and i trust them

Gud Luk

Edit : Mthrnite is too fast for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Listen to above


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you danny, we are most assuredly on it.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 15, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> dashkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your lucky you didn't get hacked.  Almost all the staffs did...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 15, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Thank you danny, we are most assuredly *on it*.


Hmm, wrong video I guess...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea what the tune was, but I am guess something so annoying it even got the admins attentions


----------



## alidsl (Dec 15, 2009)

I now pronounce this an extremely fast growing thread

All my sig was

---
I need a new sig


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2009)

Vash?


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Vash?


I don't think so.


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 never know.


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was him, he would be banned by now.
tsk tsk


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 15, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> My stupid password got hacked.


Ditto!

And, to make it worse, it was the same for EBAY and PayPal!!!!!!!!!! (all changed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Cyan (Dec 15, 2009)

Was he aiming to particular accounts ?
Like the admin/mod + first registered users, recent registrered, certain naming etc ? or really random account hacking ?

I didn't receive the mail, but I'm wondering : did he only modify the account one by one, or could he has read the database to store a lot more account not yet hacked which could be hacked later ?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 15, 2009)

changed my passy. is was a short little bugger. never thought i would have to worry about a hack attack.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 15, 2009)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Was he aiming to particular accounts ?
> Like the admin/mod + first registered users, recent registrered, certain naming etc ? or really random account hacking ?
> 
> I didn't receive the mail, but I'm wondering : did he only modify the account one by one, or could he has read the database to store a lot more account not yet hacked which could be hacked later ?



Here are the ones that got hacked (this if from Costello's PM)

(I edited to put these in a spoiler box)


Spoiler



206, 67birdman, Aattring, Ace Gunman, ACERLYSERLOCA, Acheron, adamc, Aeladya, afif95, ajdockery, alablySat, AleciaFs, alexcalibur, Aling3, altermxm, amaro, andreaccs, andyboi92, antonkan, apd, Apperlytelm, Avitus, B-Blue, baffle-boy, bananaslug79, bbsal, benjes, Big Kong Boss, BiscuitBee, BladeKnight, Blob, Blue Zoidberg, Blue-K, bluelaserman, bnm81002, bombadil30, BortzANATOR, Boulphauh, brugudoy77, canderousa, CAP99, cbarrilleaux, cbtvideos, ceepitty, celebrindal, Chanser, Chatham, Chaz., chevygirl, chi2ri, ChokeD, Choumaru, chriso, cityson, cliernceacien, cndnlink, comboneo, copy_zero, crayz1, cross718, cruzrincon, CrystalSweet, CuTN, CYatta, D-an-W, DaDownloadMan, dahoff, Daikou, DaMummy, danimal210, danybeatboy, Darkrai348, DarkShadowXZ, Darthwraak, dave4791, davidsl_128, da_letter_a, DBlaze, dextero, dgwillia, Dialexio, dice, DingoEgret, dinofan01, Djay187, djslip, dlj23, dno32, Domination, dong1225, DozerGuy, Dr.Cephas, dravenb4u, dronefire, DrSaturn, dsfanatic5, DSpwner, Dteyn, DuDutZ, Earenduil, EarthBound, Eddie_Brock, Edgedancer, edracon, EeZeEpEe, egggpowder, ekolimits, emittevon, EmpoveCop, eric1334, erishiku, FalconSabre, FestusArrestUs, Fluganox, fookxixi, friedchicken, frozzted, funnystory, g6team, gairiunliff, Galisteo, Gandev, ganons, Gargarlord, gekka_no_kenshi, giantpune, gisel213, Glopish, glowy, Gogeta975, Googer, granville, GrenSylver27, GTbigT, gukrehliqfobnyp, H0rr0rSc0pe, habbah, Hadrian, haflore, HammerDut, havrek, Hawtie, hellohey, hempin, henrytlh, hippocra, Hkari, Holaitsme, hotboy, Hotzdevil, huy23, hymner, I am r4ymond, iffy525, iL0VECO0KiEs, illusion456, immelman, injected11, insottned, Inunah, Ishi23, isidrorussel, its xNIGHTMAREx, Jacinto009, jakob95, jaliscojorge, jameswalker85, Jasonese, jaynecobb, jazvdb, jbloggs, Jengi, jhoff80, JinXKZ, jmr, joaofms, JohnQueen, joystick0406, julz1, Junkie 69, justpig, jzee, kallyx, Kaokori, Kapplathek, keith101598, kevan, Kiljaeden, KingVamp, kinio_64, KL_Rules, Knetog, knightoftears, Koffdrop, kongsnutz, ktulu909, kvad, kylertesch, Kyo Wolf, kyoko_sayuri, labCirlHiemia, legaiaflame, Leraie, LightyKD, logokiller, longtom1, Lord Toon, lornes, Lorrinnelalib, lufeig, LufianGuy, lukassad, MadClaw, madkrackerz, MaGnUmKiLLa, Mainhyipcom, Manes1342, marco99, MarcusIronfist, mariustheunholy, Matt93, mcp2, MEGAMENE, Metaldonut, microjackson, migo, mihatatu, miketh2005, mist8rio, misticknight, Mistle, modmystuff, mohonrid, mrhomiec, Mrshowboat, mstorsjo, muckers, mucus, Mukubird, Mylar, MysticX, n8vosburgh, Narolez, naruto NDS, neogba, NeSchn, NetShira, neushaar, Nevokolha, NFERNO, nickbaker50, nintendofreak, Nintendude92, normman649, nruri, nubb, nyczxjay, Oh Really?, omatic, omnipotentorion, ozzymandd, p1ngpong, p5100pc3, pac07metal, pakrat, Paladinx989, paul1991returns, pbolmstedt, peepoop, penyusup, plasmatron, playallday, Pliskron, Pong20302000, prostovanka, pudu123, purdybread, rahxen, Raika, ramestre, Rayder, razorxan, Reconnin, reiya, rellik1000, restr2, retrieverfalcon, retrogamefan, rhys_dvd, RichardoPredo, richfei, Rixardion, rods87, roobix, rougvie83, rylen, S3xii Lexii, SakuraMaxX, salamai, saloalea, samuelson, Saphiresurf, scribblenautsfan, Sergiyakun, serpantor, shaunj66, ShinDVDz, shinkukage09, Shrander, shuutzupzz, SickPuppy, Side of meh, silvex, Sir-Fritz, skeerup, skissors, slashgear29, smackdownsoup, smexydude, Smiths, Snowmelt, Soalfubbohele, somejaehan, sonic32136, SonicraX, soulfire, Soyeahimbored, Sparklex, starosta, stick4, suiller, Super Mario, swornsecrets, Syn7, Talaria, Tanks, technom8t, tei, TempyFive-O, tenentenen, ThatOneDude, TheDestroyer, TheDSGamer, theweAve, Thiago Kotaki May, time194, Tolopanets, tommyt, Tonindo, tpb8675309, tsunami2131, turtleken, twiggsx1, Ugothacked, Unregejeown, Vampire Hunter D, vbaidya, Velix, vietking000, vki, volleyball, Volsome, W007, wahdoy, WalterCool, Wastor, WataruKun, wazeer23, whatup777, Wii Warrior, wiiman123, Wiisel, WiiThoko, Will123, WitoRIT92, wjwfive, wtfisausername, wyndcrosser, xavier20, xecx, XXLANCEXX, xZeroGeass, yeskonfetka, Ygreck, yobemal, Yolidwins, Yoshi 4 life, ypk34, yuanza, Zamo, Zenith94, ZeroEXE93, zone911, Zulithe, [K9]tough, _Chaz_


----------



## Cyan (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks for the list.

It doesn't seems user-name related. maybe he just checked first name of each page on member list.
(edit : no, there are too many page)



Spoiler



Ugothacked got hacked


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm glad I didn't get an email...though seeing Costello's real name would be a neat consolation prize


----------



## Cyan (Dec 15, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Problem: I didn't get an e-mail, because I deleted the e-mail account the e-mail was supposed to be sent to. How do I know if I was hacked or not?


just check the list in the spoiler box, 4 messages ahead (post 216)

You are not in.


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 15, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Problem: I didn't get an e-mail, because I deleted the e-mail account the e-mail was supposed to be sent to. How do I know if I was hacked or not?



If you had read the post 2 above this one you cud of found out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but now u have been superhacked and u must leave forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : Damn Cyan you speedy bugger


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 15, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Problem: I didn't get an e-mail, because I deleted the e-mail account the e-mail was supposed to be sent to. How do I know if I was hacked or not?



You either got a PM or if your name is on my list (from Costello's PM), UGotHacked


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2009)

Please disable ava's before he hacks that too.


----------



## wiiman123 (Dec 15, 2009)

so will the signatures be coming back soon?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

wiiman123 said:
			
		

> so will the signatures be coming back soon?


I asked Hadrian, he never replied


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 16, 2009)

Aha! Failage hackers can't get me!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Aha! Failage hackers can't get me!


We can all hope we are safe.


----------



## chrisman01 (Dec 16, 2009)

ah, woops!  didn't know this was a sitewide problem and I made a blog post ^.^'

heheh, ignore it, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: blog post deleted


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 16, 2009)

Aw... and I just wanted to advertise my forum on here and sawe CODE=23 here, and I was confused. I got CODE=23 even when I put in 1 symbol, so... sigs are disabled, huh?

Staff =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = We were hacked by some idiot who was pissed off
Staff thinking =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = So who messed with the servers?
The truth =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = Admin: This will be the last and greatest prank in 2009.


Since signatures are down- Please click on my card to go on my forum. *sigh*


----------



## chrisman01 (Dec 16, 2009)

Found this soon after my last post, and it seemed relevant... somehow


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 16, 2009)

^ Spammed to make us waste time while waiting for the signatures. And he's not on a new page.

Since signatures are down- Please click on my card to go on my forum. *sigh*


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 16, 2009)

Man... just isn't right. Could have been ice_devil? I annoy and deleted his pm.

But basely it said...
Have some respect,do not make front of goku with the gbatemp mascot. If you do not change your pic we will have some conflict. 

Normally I won't put out a pm out like that ,but my account and he treating me got me worry.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Dec 16, 2009)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Man... just isn't right. Could have been ice_devil? I annoy and deleted his pm.
> 
> But basely it said...
> Have some respect,do not make front of goku with the gbatemp mascot. If you do not change your pic we will have some conflict.
> ...


wow... some people have no sense of humor. but i have to admit, the hacker did a pretty funny thing, but he's gone a little too far with taking account info. so, i changed my password after getting the e-mail (four times!) but isn't it possible that he could just re-hack some people and get my new password? or has the exploit been stopped?


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2009)

are people still getting hacked?


----------



## Cyan (Dec 16, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> are people still getting hacked?


I don't know if I got hacked, but yesterday I changed my password (just to be secure), and today I couldn't log-in with either the new or old password.
I had to ask for the password recovery.

I wasn't on the 1st hack batch.


It could be because I didn't write the password correctly (twice !) when changing it yesterday.


----------



## Rayder (Dec 16, 2009)

Signatures will return as soon as the admin can guarantee the flaw that allowed the guy to do what he did can't happen again.  The fact the sigs are disabled prevents the dude from doing it again.


----------



## ninchya (Dec 16, 2009)

so let me get this situation straight, our sigs are disabled because haxors are haxing accounts from the photo host? i just signed in and read this thread........


----------



## phoenixclaws (Dec 16, 2009)

huh, impressive and illegal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> huh, impressive and illegal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 16, 2009)

The guy: "You've activated my trap card"
Me: "I counter your trap card with my own"
Why couldn't we just do this?


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 16, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> The guy: "You've activated my trap card"
> Me: "I counter your trap card with my own"
> Why couldn't we just do this?



We tried it, he had a face down magic card. He was a smart Chinchilla


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 16, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*gasp* We should have told him beforehand that his magic cards can't be used on the opponents turn...now the mods are discussing their next action. (He must have another face-down card for it to take this long)


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 16, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yurr he does, he also has two face down defence monsters and a Blue Eyed Hackkorrzz Dragon, Scary stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus On Topic : I Thank the staff for fixing this, i send my luck, i hope you fix it


----------



## chrisman01 (Dec 16, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, I should've given you guys my Mewtwo.  Then he would have been screwed! [/sarcasm]

Have any more people been haxd since post #216?


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 16, 2009)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not as i know of, i think Costello, Shaun and the rest of the staff have sorted out the hacker, there just fixing some gaps in the system to stop it happening again i think


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 16, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now watch him play three of those...IN THE SAME TURN!
Mods: "Did you just play three monsters in one turn without paying tribute for ANY of them?"
The guy: "Yes I did"
Mods: "THAT'S AGAINST THE RULES!"
The guy: "Screw the rules I have money!"

I can't remember where I heard that from...


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 16, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Money pwns all ( Cept Pidgey ... Oh w8  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Yeh we should stop derailing the topic, Sorry Mods


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah sorry.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 16, 2009)

Guys, just let this thread alone, at the moment we know, the signature problem isn't fixed yet.
Asking the mods "When will we get our signatures back?" doesn't help either, they get done when they're done.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## chrisman01 (Dec 16, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Guys, just let this thread alone, at the moment we know, the signature problem isn't fixed yet.
> Asking the mods "When will we get our signatures back?" doesn't help either, they get done when they're done.
> 
> But that's just my opinion.



Mine too.

I'm more concerned about the fact we've been hacked, though, than I am about my sig missing


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 16, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey, that's one great thing! No more foosy mittens for now!


----------



## redact (Dec 17, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> IPB security isn't worth a shit.  I used to go to this forum where a hacker managed to make *every* member an admin.


a certain dpg site that had a muscly black guy and some looping music as a homepage when it was hacked? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-----------




Thanks Hadrian :)


----------



## haflore (Dec 17, 2009)

BTW "screw the rules I have money" is from Yu-Gi-Oh! The abridged series.

Also the mods had Jinzo and Magician of Black Chaos on the field and 9 cards in theory hand(due to Infinite cards). Neither trap cards nor spell cards should affect them.. I smell a conspiracy..


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yu-Gi-Oh! The Ab...



			
				haflore said:
			
		

> BTW "screw the rules I have money" is from Yu-Gi-Oh! The abridged series.
> 
> Also the mods had Jinzo and Magician of Black Chaos on the field and 9 cards in theory hand(due to Infinite cards). Neither trap cards nor spell cards should affect them.. I smell a conspiracy..



BOB SAGET! Beat me to it.


----------



## haflore (Dec 17, 2009)

Lol

Also see "Screw the money I have rules", in Yu-Gi-Oh the abidged movie! Playing at a YouTube near you!


----------



## prowler (Dec 17, 2009)

When we get our signatures back, will the stuff still be on it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will be a pain to do it all again


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 17, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> When we get our signatures back, will the stuff still be on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's possible, as long as they don't make a mistake and it all happens again


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2009)

That happened to me now, but when I try to put my sig back, no matter how many letters I put, it always says "Your Signature Has Too Many Letters."


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 17, 2009)

Steveice10 said:
			
		

> That happened to me now, but when I try to put my sig back, no matter how many letters I put, it always says "Your Signature Has Too Many Letters."



HAVE YOU NOT BEEN LISTENING? It's because the guy did this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Us: Sure let's just ignore that you have to place the trap cards on the field before you can activate it!

edit: WOW, 500 posts? Time for a drastic change. (that's right EXTREMELY drastic measures)


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 17, 2009)

How creepy...

Anyway, I feel sorry for those who had elaborate signatures. Though I have to admit, even though this situation could pose a future threat to GBAtemp as we know it, it still amuses me. What kind of pouting baby would screw with the site over something like a signature? That looping sound must have been dear to his heart.


----------



## Gore (Dec 17, 2009)

i'm enjoying a signature-less temp
yes, i know you can disable viewing them but i like the fact that there are none and i'm not mssing anything.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 17, 2009)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> How creepy...
> 
> Anyway, I feel sorry for those who had elaborate signatures. Though I have to admit, even though this situation could pose a future threat to GBAtemp as we know it, it still amuses me. What kind of pouting baby would screw with the site over something like a signature? That looping sound must have been dear to his heart.



Hadrian says it was a licking noise.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 17, 2009)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> How creepy...
> 
> Anyway, I feel sorry for those who had elaborate signatures. Though I have to admit, even though this situation could pose a future threat to GBAtemp as we know it, it still amuses me. What kind of pouting baby would screw with the site over something like a signature? That looping sound must have been dear to his heart.


I'm glad mine was fairly simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And that looping sound was probably the last shred of his sanity...


----------



## prowler (Dec 18, 2009)

the sig/avatar was this http://www.toonpawley.com/fun/screenclean.swf
for all wanting to know


----------



## Raika (Dec 18, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> the sig/avatar was this http://www.toonpawley.com/fun/screenclean.swf
> for all wanting to know


lolwut


----------



## prowler (Dec 18, 2009)

thats what the hack guy used in his sig and avatar before it got removed.


----------



## Raika (Dec 18, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> thats what the hack guy used in his sig and avatar before it got removed.


I know, but that's just stupid.


----------



## nicksasa (Dec 18, 2009)

hmm, seems he just used the iframe IPB exploit


----------



## YayMii (Dec 21, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> the sig/avatar was this http://www.toonpawley.com/fun/screenclean.swf
> for all wanting to know


WTF, a guy gets pissed off because of a deleted kitty, then pretends to be cool and deletes everyone's signatures?

That's gay.

BTW, to the mods: If somehow you can recover our signatures, can you at least allow us in the meantime to put temporary signatures until they're back?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 21, 2009)

YayMii said:
			
		

> BTW, to the mods: If somehow you can recover our signatures, can you at least allow us in the meantime to put temporary signatures until they're back?


I think it was having signatures at all that left the door open for the hack as it is. I don't know if the hole has been fixed yet, but if not then having temporary ones would only let it happen again.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 21, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noob, it was Thank Hadrian, without the S.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, I have my sig...

-----------




thank Hadrian


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Well, I have my sig...
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


Isn't far enough down


----------



## referencer (Dec 21, 2009)

Am I the only one who finds this hack hilarious?

Or maybe it's just because I think normal signatures are obnoxious as fuck and got an account so I could disable them.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 21, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








-----------




thank Hadrian


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 21, 2009)

When will we get them back???


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2009)

who needs them anyway. it's fucking the fuzzy kittens which is always a good thing


----------



## Satangel (Dec 21, 2009)

devesh_zelda said:
			
		

> When will we get them back???



2nded, any word on bringing them back?


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 21, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> devesh_zelda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the sound of it, not very soon...


----------



## Elritha (Dec 21, 2009)

It's all a conspiracy to stop people advertising fuzzy kittens in their signature anyway.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 21, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> devesh_zelda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give them the time to fix everything
We don't want the site to be hacked again, do we?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 21, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er...well...um...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 21, 2009)

m00t hacked the signatures in a plan to destroy GBAtemp.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 21, 2009)

I blame... ?

BTW people STILL posting in this thread XD


----------



## dice (Dec 23, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> devesh_zelda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope (hence there being no word on its return)


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh well! Let's just hope we get them back soon...


----------



## outgum (Dec 23, 2009)

I like it without sigs actually...
things are loading faster and it uses up ALOT less of my internet!
and its tidy! Keep it like this XD


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Dec 23, 2009)

... nice, it "uses up less internet", also, congrats on 1000 posts!


----------



## redact (Dec 23, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noob, i was thanking Hadrian (as per instructions)
if you can't read then get the fuck off of the forum~!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 23, 2009)

mercluke said:


> Noob, i was thanking Hadrian (as per instructions)
> *snip*/quote]
> 
> First of all, don't mass quote. Second, you tried to copy the sig as it was before, you certainly weren't 'Thanking Hadrian'. Third of all, it was an honest mistake cry some moar.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Dec 23, 2009)

asdsadasd


----------



## Elritha (Dec 23, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> I like it without sigs actually...
> things are loading faster and it uses up ALOT less of my internet!
> and its tidy! Keep it like this XD




I'm kinda getting used of having no sigs also.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 23, 2009)

You guys know you can disable sigs in your control panel, right?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 23, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> First of all, don't mass quote. Second, you tried to copy the sig as it was before, you certainly weren't 'Thanking Hadrian'. Third of all, it was an honest mistake cry some moar.



Damn it Hadrian you should have removed the quote, not mess it up.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 23, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> ZeWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was too busy breaking combos to notice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







This is going to lead a new revolution of users that'll turn signatures off once they come back...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 23, 2009)

i don't care if they come back or not it's quiet without them


----------



## redact (Dec 24, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> First of all, don't mass quote. *Second, you tried to copy the sig as it was before, you certainly weren't 'Thanking Hadrian'*. Third of all, it was an honest mistake cry some moar.


no i wasn't and i never said i was, i  honestly did mean that post to be exactly as i made it.  right down to the smile not be being parsed by the forum and made into a shitty emote...

although i do admit that i was being extremely dicky in my last post and i'm sorry for that.
it's been a bad week :/


----------



## chrisman01 (Dec 24, 2009)

I miss my animated .gif that made it look like I was hax--

wait... uh... >.>


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 24, 2009)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> and worse, maybe my hard drive



Now you're screwed.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2009)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> I miss my animated .gif that made it look like I was hax--
> 
> wait... uh... >.>


----------



## chrisman01 (Dec 24, 2009)

I try.  I really do.

But no matter what, my hard drive always ends up looking like our dorm room.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a 4-person room, and we're all 18-20 year old males.  I shouldn't have to explain any further >.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## haflore (Dec 24, 2009)

..You could..kill..the others..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2009)

haflore said:
			
		

> ..You could..kill..the others..
> Yes...you must kill them all...they're coming for you chrisman...you must kill them...before it's too late...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haflore (Dec 24, 2009)

LOL,
Not quite what I had in mind..


----------



## chrisman01 (Dec 24, 2009)

_yesssss massterssss... I musssst *kiiilllllll...* _

*blink*

wtf?  Uh... where am I?  ...Why is there red paint on my hands--






OH MY GOD! Are those mutilated piles of flesh _human?_ What's going on?!

-----

*ahem* Sorry, I'll try to get back on topic... after I clean up this mess >.>


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2009)

So to sum things up the sigs aren't coming back for a while, huh...
Hmm, no biggie...
*shakes fists angrily*
owait.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 25, 2009)

Nah, signatures are okay, but it would be nice to have them back.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 26, 2009)

Let's start the sig revolution when the sigs come back and disable all of your own sigs


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Let's start the sig revolution when the sigs come back and disable all of your own sigs


No! the space below the post looks so empty! We need signatures!


----------



## prowler (Dec 31, 2009)

^ It just came into my head.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 31, 2009)

and so you post it here?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 31, 2009)

I wouldn't mind having my signature back, I miss mine really, it filled in all that annoying empty space


----------



## prowler (Dec 31, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> and so you post it here?



"Guess who's back"


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2009)

lol they work again and dean lol


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 31, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You?

If you mean the sigs, I already knew as I have one myself


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 31, 2009)

Not big enough for me to have exactly what I did before...


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice they work again lets see if I got mine back.

EDIT: DAM IT I didn't get mine back.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 31, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Nice they work again lets see if I got mine back.
> 
> EDIT: DAM IT I didn't get mine back.


You don't get them back
You can just enable them again


----------



## Sterling (Dec 31, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So where do we enable them? The check box for enabling signatures (when I post) is checked already. Do I need to check something else, or is this just a farse?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 31, 2009)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> So where do we enable them? The check box for enabling signatures (when I post) is checked already. Do I need to check something else, or is this just a farse?


My controls > Edit signature

You'll have to make a new one there


----------



## haflore (Dec 31, 2009)

I love my Sig, it makes feel safe.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## Elritha (Dec 31, 2009)

Yay. Hopefully the exploit has been fixed.


----------



## LonerGoth (Dec 31, 2009)

I just hope someone will tell me if my sig is allowed?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 31, 2009)

LonerGoth said:
			
		

> I just hope someone will tell me if my sig is allowed?


It's fine, it's nothing against the rules


----------



## LonerGoth (Dec 31, 2009)

yay.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 31, 2009)

funny, It still says my sig is too long.
Here is the code I want to use:

```
Read my stories -> [url="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=177259"]The Unreal Fantasy[/url] -> [url="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=193591"]The Quickening Heart[/url] -> [url="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=197652"]Tempmas entry[/url]
```

Keep in mind I used to have more than that before...


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 31, 2009)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> funny, It still says my sig is too long.
> Here is the code I want to use:
> 
> ```
> ...



That happened to me too.  Mine wasn't even long.  I just tried like 30 minutes later and it works for some unknown reasons.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

Is there any way to get my old signature back?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 1, 2010)

sigs are back? shit i can't remember now what mine was


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 1, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Not big enough for me to have exactly what I did before...
> you forgot this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> sigs are back? shit i can't remember now what mine was



me neither.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 1, 2010)

stupid sig limits wouldn't even let me add usb loader tutorials in front of my link


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> stupid sig limits wouldn't even let me add usb loader tutorials in front of my link



How annoying.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already know exactly what I had before, it was just too long. I'll try again.

Nope, still too long.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 1, 2010)

i love my sig


----------



## Sterling (Jan 2, 2010)

Well at least the sigs are up and running again (even if they offer way less room to show your originality). I did what Reveloutionize copied from Guild McCommunist (Blog that sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 2, 2010)

these limits are horrible >_>


----------



## chrisman01 (Jan 2, 2010)

bummer, that "haxing" gif I had really IS gone.  No clue where it went... Not on my HDD, so it's buried in the internets somewhere


----------



## alidsl (Jan 2, 2010)

I needed a new sig so...


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2010)

its good to copypaste your sig into your notes heh heh, incase of future events


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 3, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> its good to copypaste your sig into your notes heh heh, incase of future events


I could remember mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although I can't put it all back.

But how will you remember all of yours?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2009)

are all signatures now broken?


----------



## Davess (Jan 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to get a new one


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 3, 2010)

Is this still going?  Been pretty long since it came back.


----------

